# 2017 F-350 anyone towing with one?



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Just bought a new F-350 6.7 PS. Won't take possession till tomorrow and will be a couple of weeks before I'll hitch it up to my 15000# FW. 
For the record I have been towing it with my 2014 F-350 6.7 PS. Will I notice any appreciable difference?

I'll be selling my 2014 in a couple of weeks 24000 miles, only getting a new ride for tax reasons.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Just got rid of my '14 F350 for a '17. Drug my Mule back from the ranch on my lowboy yesterday with no problem!...........

Seriously, doubt you'll see much difference......


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

That 17 model is about 1,000 lbs lighter with more HP 

You really should notice a difference


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yea bumpier


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> Yea bumpier


Wrong.....


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

My ford was prone to death wobble with a heavy load maybe the 2017 has a better front end ,


----------



## blanked (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.motortrend.com/news/drive-carwash-causes-6000-damage-new-ford-f-150/?ref=yfp

I can't get excited about the aluminum body


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

pilar said:


> My ford was prone to death wobble with a heavy load maybe the 2017 has a better front end ,


I had an '08 F250 that had the "Death Wobble". Never really bothered my until I became a parent. Threw me from the right lane to the left lane while doing 78 mph. on I-45. Wife and kid weren't with me but it scared me enough that I didn't want it to happen again. Sold it 2 days later.

Have a '16 F250 right now with 19k miles and it hasn't done it.....yet! LOL


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

texastkikker said:


> I had an '08 F250 that had the "Death Wobble". Never really bothered my until I became a parent. Threw me from the right lane to the left lane while doing 78 mph. on I-45. Wife and kid weren't with me but it scared me enough that I didn't want it to happen again. Sold it 2 days later.
> 
> Have a '16 F250 right now with 19k miles and it hasn't done it.....yet! LOL


Ram had it the worst but they are much improved since the 13 model front ends came out. Any truck using a solid front axle can get it though, Chevy doesn't have the issue.
I know running several Ram trucks, I have researched it a lot and in Ram, the common denominator is usually a front end lift and big tires.
My 01 started doing it about 350,000 miles and I replaced the track bar which solved it. I had a 98 that was real bad. I have never had it with any of my newer trucks (07, 10, 13 and 14 models) but none of them had lifts.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

BretE said:


> Just got rid of my '14 F350 for a '17. Drug my Mule back from the ranch on my lowboy yesterday with no problem!...........
> 
> Seriously, doubt you'll see much difference......


LOL. I could pull that with my wife's SUV.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Gottagofishin said:


> LOL. I could pull that with my wife's SUV.


Lol! Sorry Brete. Had to laugh and give him some cabbage for that.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

nomaspigtails said:


> Lol! Sorry Brete. Had to laugh and give him some cabbage for that.


He was being sarcastic, and knows I was just having some fun.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I picked one up and noticed the rear being bumpy (long box F350). I'm trying out an experimental part and so far it has improved ride quality and it will bottom out when a load is applied. 
The aluminum hasn't changed anything for me yet but I don't dump cinder blocks in my bed from 4 ft up either.

Warning: the pcm is encrypted on these trucks. To delete them correctly you must send your pcm off and have it done for right now. The days of plug and play tunes are coming to a close. By 2020 these trucks will have military grade encryption which will be very hard to break/hack.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That aluminum is a lot tougher than you think. Two weeks ago, I backed into a steel fence post set in concrete with my tail gate down. 

Bent the steel fence post about 30 degrees, tore up the plastic cap on the tailgate, and just put a small dimple in the aluminum. By small I mean like you might see on a hood with hail damage. It didn't even need to be repaired for the new plastic cap I ordered to seat properly. 

Last time I did something similar with a steel tailgate, I had a 2" U in the top of the tailgate.


----------



## CAPT. DORADO (May 28, 2010)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> I picked one up and noticed the rear being bumpy (long box F350). I'm trying out an experimental part and so far it has improved ride quality and it will bottom out when a load is applied.
> The aluminum hasn't changed anything for me yet but I don't dump cinder blocks in my bed from 4 ft up either.
> 
> Warning: the pcm is encrypted on these trucks. To delete them correctly you must send your pcm off and have it done for right now. The days of plug and play tunes are coming to a close. By 2020 these trucks will have military grade encryption which will be very hard to break/hack.


The "ez Lynk" stuff don't work for this year? if not it will come i promise. Although it gets harder it will never be impossible with todays technology.


----------



## Rotella-T (Jul 25, 2016)

I got to eyeball a few up close. While the new style kinda shocked me at first I'm definitely warming up to the new style. I was at kinsel in Beaumont and they had a real beauty black 6.2 gasser.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

pilar said:


> My ford was prone to death wobble with a heavy load maybe the 2017 has a better front end ,


My 2011 4 door dually had the death wobble terrible I hope they fixed it too

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

My brother just returned from a trip to Tennessee pulling a Montana Big Sky. He averaged 11. +- for the trip. He did say it had way more power than his 2010.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

pipeliner345 said:


> My 2011 4 door dually had the death wobble terrible I hope they fixed it too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


There is no way to get rid of the death wobble on a solid front axle. If you have a ford or dodge... you have the potential for death wobble.

My Dodge did it at 40K miles while I was passing a car. I fixed it by getting a Chevy.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

I've got 10,000 miles on my f350 LB 4x4. Tow a 16000lb 5th wheel, 12,000lb work trailer, and a bay boat all over the place. This truck does it all without breaking a sweat. DPF fluid lasts around 5000 miles towing per tank. Get around 16mpg hwy and 11 pulling the RV. Probably the nicest truck I've ever owned. Get the bedliner, 5th wheel puck package, the leather is nice too. Would buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Brute said:


> There is no way to get rid of the death wobble on a solid front axle. If you have a ford or dodge... you have the potential for death wobble.
> 
> My Dodge did it at 40K miles while I was passing a car. I fixed it by getting a Chevy.


Can't relate as I have had the following Ford SD's all bought new and have never had the death wobble.

2005 F-250 PSD 43K miles (stolen)
2008 F-250 PSD 177000
2014 F-350 PSD 39000
2017 F-350 PSD 2100 (only used for pulling 5er)


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

FISHINGARTIST said:


> I've got 10,000 miles on my f350 LB 4x4. Tow a 16000lb 5th wheel, 12,000lb work trailer, and a bay boat all over the place. This truck does it all without breaking a sweat. DPF fluid lasts around 5000 miles towing per tank. Get around 16mpg hwy and 11 pulling the RV. Probably the nicest truck I've ever owned. Get the bedliner, 5th wheel puck package, the leather is nice too. Would buy another in a heartbeat.


DITTO!!!! for me to.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Carp-enter (Jun 18, 2017)

Had 2004 dually and had problems with the turbo but never a death wobble. Have a 2009 350 SD 4x4 with 125k. Only use it for pulling the 3 or 4 horse slant load and have never had a problem even at 90mph. Looked at the new ones a while back and just a little concerned about the height increase. (and having to add the cleaning fluid). Has anyone had an issue with pulling 5th wheel and the increased height? Already a little steeper than I like for horse hauling.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Carp-enter said:


> Had 2004 dually and had problems with the turbo but never a death wobble. Have a 2009 350 SD 4x4 with 125k. Only use it for pulling the 3 or 4 horse slant load and have never had a problem even at 90mph. Looked at the new ones a while back and just a little concerned about the height increase. (and having to add the cleaning fluid). Has anyone had an issue with pulling 5th wheel and the increased height? Already a little steeper than I like for horse hauling.


Yes. My 5th wheel lost 2 inches of clearance. This is major. Especially being its a goose neck. It is a dilemma. The only recourse that I see is 2 lower the pin box and then I would have to raise the spring height over the axles in order to level the trailer back out. A lot of trouble. I don't like my 40 foot fifth wheel pulling high on the front end because that puts a lot of weight on the rear axle. I'm still trying to figure it out

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Carp-enter (Jun 18, 2017)

Ya, That 2" could be a tail gate crusher at some of the places my wife goes for these horse shows. Not to mention the horses standing on the slope the whole trip. May need to consider a 2wd if we get a new one. Then just worry about getting stuck...??


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Yep, that additional 2" height is a problem. I have only pulled my RV once since the 1st of the year due to having right knee replaced 4-18 and having left done Monday 17th.. I am going to replace my RV tires even though I haven't put 2000 miles on them yet ,with a larger (1.2 " higher overall height) and this should put me close to level, Ford didn't do RV'ers any favors with the redesign. The truck is very nice and that 15K behind it is hardly noticeable, great tow rig. 

The good news is even though I've only put 1900 miles on this truck in 7 months once my left knee is ready to go (6-8 weeks) I'm going to get out on the road for some R&R, mostly for the wife as she has had to put up with my *****in and moaning *** during my post surgery recovery and such.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

H2 said:


> Yep, that additional 2" height is a problem. I have only pulled my RV once since the 1st of the year due to having right knee replaced 4-18 and having left done Monday 17th.. I am going to replace my RV tires even though I haven't put 2000 miles on them yet ,with a larger (1.2 " higher overall height) and this should put me close to level, Ford didn't do RV'ers any favors with the redesign. The truck is very nice and that 15K behind it is hardly noticeable, great tow rig.
> 
> The good news is even though I've only put 1900 miles on this truck in 7 months once my left knee is ready to go (6-8 weeks) I'm going to get out on the road for some R&R, mostly for the wife as she has had to put up with my *****in and moaning *** during my post surgery recovery and such.


LOL!!! GET well. Put a 100 miles on mine daily. I love it!!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

